# Ultegra Di-2 best price?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Seen the 10speed upgrade kit on ebay for $1100. I guess that includes everything,anyone seen better prices,?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Assuming it comes with the correct cable length, battery mount and junction box options as well as battery, charger, cord, grommets etc.


----------



## aramis (Apr 19, 2012)

carbonLORD said:


> Assuming it comes with the correct cable length, battery mount and junction box options as well as battery, charger, cord, grommets etc.


I think the full group was on ribble for $1300 or so..

I found it was much cheaper to just buy a whole bike. They had some good deals on competitive cyclist and I jumped on it. There was a guy selling a fuji di2 bike brand new for a little over 2k too.

The BMC on competitive cyclist came w/ a full group as well as a good frameset and wheels and everything ready to ride just bolt on the handlebars.


----------

